

No, seriously, why Scala? - ananthrk
http://www.drmaciver.com/2007/12/no-seriously-why-scala/

======
d4ft
Just an aside, this article was written in 2007-2008. Not taking sides either
way, but much has changed in the programming world since then.

~~~
DRMacIver
I actually stand by most of the positive things I said in the article back
then. It's really about the core philosophical design of Scala, which hasn't
changed much over times.

